

The Execution or The Idea? Here's How the Greatest Minds in Tech Answer. - derekflanzraich
http://www.derekflanzraich.com/2010/08/idea-or-execution/

======
octavdruta
Derek Sivers has a lovely post about this topic. He says that "ideas are just
a multiplier of execution".

Check it out:
[http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2005/08/ideas_are_just...](http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2005/08/ideas_are_just_a_multiplier_of.html)

------
muhfuhkuh
Funny how even with great idea and execution, there is an element of luck
involved as he concludes "and, who knows, maybe succeed, too".

So, awesome idea, flawless execution that preemptively outdoes competition,
and being lucky.

I _LOVE_ those odds anyway :)

------
ecaradec
I noted that : \- With a great idea but bad execution, someone else will
probably do it better.

~~~
Andray
sometimes, but sometimes not. think twitter, foursquare and the similar:
phenomenal idea but horrible execution.

